# Come una candid camera



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Lo spunto mi è venuto stamattina mentre ero in auto e stavo andando al solito in H, seguo radio DJ e quei matti della gialappa'S su "Chiamate Roma ..." Al solito raccoglievano telefonate di episodi divertenti su temi specifici e a me è tornato in mente una specie di candid camera a cui ho assistito qualche anno fa 


ero entrata nel bar dove di solito prendo il caffè dopo pranzo, quando sono in pausa dal lavoro.
Bar che frequento da anni, ormai le sorelle che lo gestiscono sono amiche 
appena   mi vede entrare C. mi chiede : ti preparo il solito ?
io : " si Cara vai ..." 
dietro di me entra un signore di circa una 40ina di anni, tutto precisino, un po' goffo e serioso, molto serioso 
chiede a C. " buongiorno, potrei avere un te' caldo e dei pasticcini ? " 
E si mette davanti alla teca dei pasticcini con espressione golosa e sceglie 5 pasticcini di vario tipo ( e lo fa con cura, si capisce che è per lui una gratificazione )

C. Prepara il caffè per me e dopo aver servito i pasticcini su di un piattino al tizio, si accinge a preparare il tè 

Nel mentre entra un tipo, si vede che è di fretta, e frettolosamente chiede "un caffè macchiato, grazie " e si posiziona vicino al tizio del tè, abbassa lo sguardo e vede il piattino con i 5 pasticcini lì sul bancone e in un secondo anzi due se ne infila due in bocca, in un sol boccone :rotfl:GNAM GNAM -2 

io a quel punto guardo  lui e subito dopo il tizio del tè che ha un'espressione esterrefatta , confusa :confuso: inorridita :rotfl:
il tipo che si è mangiato i 2 pasticcini, nemmeno immagina cosa ha fatto, e' bello soddisfatto....infatti beve il caffè che la mia amica le ha appena preparato al volo e si fionda verso la cassa, paga il caffè ed esclama " buoni i pasticcini " 

riguardo il tizio del tè che è come imbambolato non ha trovato nemmeno il coraggio di dire "A", resta così per due minuti mentre la mia amica mi guarda strana perché non ha capito cosa è successo.
il tizio comincia a sbocconcellare i 3 pasticcini rimasti" mestamente, e a bere il tè caldo con una lentezza unica ... Poi si avvia verso la cassa ed esclama con una vocina sconsolatissima " Quel signore si e' mangiato i miei pasticcini  " :triste:" 
temo sul serio stia scoppiando in lacrime tanto la sua voce è piagnucolosa, la mia amica ovviamemte non le fa pagare i pasticcini "pappati da mario bros" e lui se ne va sconsolato ma grato 

io e la mia amica abbiam passato i successivi 10 minuti a ridere come pazze :risata: 

a voi sono mai capitati  episodi così candid- osi???!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo spunto mi è venuto stamattina mentre ero in auto e stavo andando al solito in H, seguo radio DJ e quei matti della gialappa'S su "Chiamate Roma ..." Al solito raccoglievano telefonate di episodi divertenti su temi specifici e a me è tornato in mente una specie di candid camera a cui ho assistito qualche anno fa
> 
> 
> ero entrata nel bar dove di solito prendo il caffè dopo pranzo, quando sono in pausa dal lavoro.
> ...


Oddeeeeo che tenero il signore!!!!!! :inlove:

Io mi sarei avventata sul tizio fregone di pasticcini!!!! :incazzato:...poi avrei fatto come il derubato!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Ottobre 2016)

Due volte alla settimana per tre anni prendevo l'aperitivo con il mio ex amante e un amico comune
Campari con il bianco in un bar di quelli  tipo ritrovo anziani che giocano a carte
Una sera iniziamo a sparare cazzate mentre siamo al bancone. E mentre sono presa a ridere prendo un bicchiere e bevo. Non mi sono accorta che il bicchiere era di un vecchietto di 80 anni circa e che ci aveva già bevuto
A distanza di anni ne ridiamo ancora adesso


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due volte alla settimana per tre anni prendevo l'aperitivo con il mio ex amante e un amico comune
> Campari con il bianco in un bar di quelli  tipo ritrovo anziani che giocano a carte
> Una sera iniziamo a sparare cazzate mentre siamo al bancone. E mentre sono presa a ridere prendo un bicchiere e bevo. Non mi sono accorta che il bicchiere era di un vecchietto di 80 anni circa e che ci aveva già bevuto
> A distanza di anni ne ridiamo ancora adesso


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo spunto mi è venuto stamattina mentre ero in auto e stavo andando al solito in H, seguo radio DJ e quei matti della gialappa'S su "Chiamate Roma ..." Al solito raccoglievano telefonate di episodi divertenti su temi specifici e a me è tornato in mente una specie di candid camera a cui ho assistito qualche anno fa
> 
> 
> ero entrata nel bar dove di solito prendo il caffè dopo pranzo, quando sono in pausa dal lavoro.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi devo ancora riprendere:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> mi devo ancora riprendere:rotfl:


Avrei voluto fare una foto al tizio del tè mentre guardava inorridito quell'altro che se pappava i 2 pasticcini  era stupefatto sembrava un bebè al quale hanno tolto di colpo il ciuccio mentre si sta addormentando ah ah ah ah ah ah an


Io son riuscita a stento a trattenere una risata lacrimevole :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Due volte alla settimana per tre anni prendevo l'aperitivo con il mio ex amante e un amico comune
> Campari con il bianco in un bar di quelli  tipo ritrovo anziani che giocano a carte
> Una sera iniziamo a sparare cazzate mentre siamo al bancone. E mentre sono presa a ridere prendo un bicchiere e bevo. Non mi sono accorta che il bicchiere era di un vecchietto di 80 anni circa e che ci aveva già bevuto
> A distanza di anni ne ridiamo ancora adesso


:rotfl:la tua è distrazione... ne so qualcosa anche io
il magnone di pasticcini doveva esser convinto che stavano sul banco per tutti i consumatori


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Avrei voluto fare una foto al tizio del tè mentre guardava inorridito quell'altro che se pappava i 2 pasticcini  era stupefatto sembrava un bebè al quale hanno tolto di colpo il ciuccio mentre si sta addormentando ah ah ah ah ah ah an
> 
> 
> Io son riuscita a stento a trattenere una risata lacrimevole :rotfl::rotfl:


poveraccio... se li era scelti uno ad uno con cura e passione...hi hi hi...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> poveraccio... se li era scelti uno ad uno con cura e passione...hi hi hi...


ma si ci aveva messo qualche minuto a sceglierli :rotfl: magari il tizio si sarà mangiato i 2 preferiti :carneval:


----------

